# Dark red punch recipes?



## pumpkincat (Oct 19, 2017)

Does anyone have any blood red/dark red alcoholic punch recipes, any purple ones would also be appreciated! id prefer it be easy/cheap too make and not heavy on the alcohol and taste good! (this is my first time posting sorry if this is in the wrong place or something)
Thanks!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Dragon's Blood is a decent choice and you can leave out the liquor completely:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/sandra-lee/dragons-blood-punch-non-alcoholic-recipe-1950200


I usually just make a generic punch and vary the color by using different fruit juices. The more economical way to flavor/color is using the frozen juice concentrates or powdered drink mix and lemon/lime or ginger ale sodas (store brands FTW).


----------



## CloverleafFarm (Oct 20, 2017)

I make a cranberry/pomegranate sangria - punch bowl mix large bottle of red wine, 2 cups rum or vodka, 1 2 liter bottle of lemon/lime soda, 32 oz cranberry juice, and 32 oz pomegranate juice. Can freeze cranberries or pomegranate seeds to float in punch or make a hand or brain mold of frozen cranberry or pomegranate juice to chill sangria. For extra touch, dip rims of glasses in lemon juice and then into cinnamon-sugar for flavored rims.


----------



## pumpkincat (Oct 19, 2017)

Ah thanks so much!


----------



## Jennloella (Feb 27, 2012)

I do a cranberry/sugar free flavored fizzy water/cranberry vodka punch and deepen the color with a teeeeeny smidge of wilton's gel color. I don't like sweet drinks so I prefer this to lots of juices for color


----------



## hrob1234 (Sep 5, 2016)

Sounds amazing!


----------

